# Tipps zum Meerforellen-Drill



## LekkerVis (23. November 2020)

Hey Freunde,

ich hab letztes Wochenende auf Fehmarn meine PB Meerforelle verloren. Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt, krieg ich seit dem nachts kein Auge mehr zu und frage mich, was ich hätte besser machen können. Ich will euch die Situation mal beschreiben:

Fehmarn, Ostküste, Wind im Rücken, sehr stark angetrübtes Wasser. Ich habe die Fische weit draußen vermutet und meinen Spöket entsprechend weit rausgeworfen. Und was ist passiert? Der lang ersehnte Biss kam direkt vor den Füßen. Nach dem Biss kam die Forelle kurz hoch. Mein Angelkumpel und ich haben sie später auf 70 plus geschätzt. Dann hat sie viel Schnur genommen und ließ sich nicht mehr blicken. Ich habe die Bremse sehr weit aufgemacht. Den Fisch konnte ich vorsichtig wieder ranbringen und plötzlich: keine Spannung mehr auf der Schnur. Weg. 

Später habe ich mir gedacht, ich hätte den Fisch vielleicht VIEL härter drillen müssen. Jetzt also die Gretchenfrage: Ein guter Fisch, kurz vor den Füßen gehakt, sehr kampfstark... Versucht man den zu überwältigen und zwingt ihn hart zum Kescher? Oder drillt man ihn sicher aus, was ich versucht habe? 

Ich danke euch im Voraus,
LekkerVis


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. November 2020)

Das Beissverhalten der Großen kenne ich zur genüge, auch kurz vor den Füßen oder beim rausheben des Blinkers, da ganze Programm. Aber eins ist für mich klar, eine zu weit aufgemachte Bremse ist in den meisten Fällen nicht Erfolg und Zielführend. Ich stelle die Bremse grundsätzlich härter ein, aber immer so das der Fisch die Möglichkeit Schnur zu nehmen, aber er muss sich anstrengen. Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg, das Du die nächste sicher im Kescher landest.


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2020)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit Meerforellen, dafür aber echt viele mit großen wilden Süßwasser-Forellen. Eine zugeknallte Bremse würde ich abraten. Auch mit der MeFo-Rute und mit Mono kann das schnell mit Schnur- bzw. Knotenbruch enden. Genau wie @Meerforelle 1959 schreibt, der Fisch muss die möglichkeit haben Schnur zu nehmen, aber die Schnur muss unter Spannung bleiben und auch die Rute muss arbeiten. Ich stelle die Bremse zuerst lieber etwas weicher ein und wenn ich sehe, dass der Fisch zuviel Schnur nimmt, dann drehe ich sie zu, aber nur so viel, dass bei einem Fluchtversuch die Rolle noch immer Schnur geben kann. Normalerweise lasse ich den Fischen max. 10 m Schnur nehmen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. November 2020)

...ich habe die Bremse auch relativ weit dicht und gebe lieber etwas mehr Bremse, wenn ich merke dass ich ihn damit nicht halten kann. Ist die Bremse zu weit auf kann die Rute nicht ausreichend arbeiten um den Fisch müde zu machen. 
Es ist eine Philosophiefrage die sehr umstritten ist. Ich kenne genug Leute die gerade dicke Forellen eher softer drillen. Ich mag es nicht...jede Sekunde, die der Fisch zu lange im Wasser ist, kann er aussteigen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. November 2020)

Kurzer Nachtrag zu den Beiträgen von Blich und Ostseesilber,
Rute unter Spannung halten ist absolute Pflicht , dann passiert auch nichts wenn die Meerforelle aus dem Wasser springt und versucht sich durch Kopfschütteln vom Blinker zu befreien. Womit ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, während des Drill die Bremse zu lösen bzw anzuziehen. Ich habe eine saubere Grundeinstellung in der Bremse und das funktioniert sehr gut, aber selbst da steigt einmal ein Fisch aus. Das ist immer in diesem Frühjahr häufiger passiert, das waren dann aber alles immer große Fische. Ich sage mir dann immer ist ok, umsonst ist der Fisch ja auch nicht so groß geworden, aber das macht ja auch den Reiz aus.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. November 2020)

Ich hab noch nicht soooo viele Mefos gefangen, aber schon viele große Bach- und Regenbogenforellen an Talsperren. Viele davon direkt vor meinen Füßen. Ich verwende oft sehr dünne Vorfächer und muss die Fische deshalb oft erstmal ziehen lassen. Meine Bremse ist dabei recht weich eingestellt... ich verliere so selten Fische.
Ich denke, in deinem Fall ist auch der Köder Schuld. Spökets fische ich auch... und verliere damit mit Abstand die meisten Fische. Die Hebelwirkung ist einfach zu groß. Die Forellen drehen sich das Ding echt oft ausm Maul. Etwas Abhilfe schafft da ein zweiter Sprengring oder sogar ein Tönnchenwirbel.
Mein Tipp: Durchlaufblinker!!!


----------



## LekkerVis (24. November 2020)

*Danke für die vielen Antworten und Ratschläge!*

Meerforelle 1959, wie verhält es sich denn für dich mit einem guten Fisch, der DIREKT unter deiner Rutenspitze gebissen hat? Bleibst du auch dann deiner Grundeinstellung treu oder gibst du in dem Fall etwas nach? Ich frage deshalb so explizit, da sich viele eurer Antworten auf die generelle Brems-Einstellung beziehen. Aber in meinem beschriebenen Fall ist das ja noch etwas komplizierter, da es sich um einen großen - aber vor allem unausgedrillten - Fisch direkt vor den Füßen gehandelt hat. 

Ich habe dazu heute auch noch mal mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der sagte in so einem Fall würde er die Mefo mit relativ geschlossener Bremse drillen und stranden, gar nicht erst versuchen zu keschern. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Danke!


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Alles zu viel Konjunktiv. Wenn direkt vor den Füssen die MAM (Mutter aller Meerforellen) beisst, ist eh wieder alles anders, als geplant und die Dinge gehen ihren Lauf. 

Die Bremse, einmal auf die Montage richtig eingestellt, so lassen, wie sie ist und dann schau ma mal!


----------



## rippi (24. November 2020)

Ich mache die Bremse immer fast vollständig zu, sodass nur schwer Schnur genommen werden kann (falls mal ein Köhler beißen sollte). Ansonsten Schnur per Hand nachgeben, wenn du in Angst bist, dass ein Schnurbruch erfolgen könnte. In den letzen Jahren ist mir so keine einzige Meerforelle ausgestiegen (fische Einzelhaken mit angedrücktem Widerhaken). Was heißt für dich direkt unter der Rute? Weniger Schnur draußen als die Rute lang ist? Dann stranden oder wenn die Situation es zulässt sich im Kreis drehen und den Fisch mitziehen und dabei leicht Schnur per Hand abziehen, bis du ihn keschern kannst. Das Problem beim Stranden ist, dass locker 50% der gestrandeten Fische vom Spülsaum in den trockenen Sand springen und die Überlebensrate dann nicht mehr gut ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2020)

Bremse vorher ziemlich genau einstellen, eher etwas zu weich als zu hart...Mit der Rute auch arbeiten und reagieren, die Rute auch in den richtigen Momenten runterhalten um den Fisch den Sprung aus dem Wasser zu verwehren...


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

...und für das worst case scenario ein üppiges Repertoire an Flüchen bereithalten - das ist wichtig für den Stressabbau und den Seelenfrieden!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. November 2020)

Kommt immer auf den einzelnen Fisch an. So mache Meerforelle konnte ich direkt nach dem Biss direkt stranden. Manchmal brauchen die Mefos einige Sekunden, bis sie merken, dass die Sache einen Haken hat. Da ich gerne mit langen Ruten und Sbiro unterwegs bin, ist auch bei mir die Bremse recht hart eingestellt. Die Rute übernimmt dann die meiste Arbeit. Aber auch nach vielen Jahren Küstenangelei, gehen immer noch einige Fische verloren. Das prägt den Charakter und macht auch den Reiz des Angelns aus. Wenn da nicht diese blöde $§%&&%$§...im Sommer kurz vor dem Kescher .....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. November 2020)

@ lekker Vis, ich lasse die Einstellung die Bremse immer in der Grundeinstellung der Fisch nimmt sich schon die Schnur und klar ist der zweite Sprengring vor dem Drilling. Wenn Du eine große dran hast (ab 60cm) dann merkst Du das schon. Die haben ein anderes Beißverhalten. Die ticken erst den Blinker an, man sagt auch Sie bedeuten den Köder mit einem Kopfschlag, das merkst Du auf jeden Fall. Dann sofort einen Spinnstopp einleiten und dann erfolgt der Biss. Aber wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrungen in Sachen Grooose Meerforellen, in der Güteklasse von 70 bis 80 cm.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. November 2020)

"Betäuben"


----------



## ragbar (25. November 2020)

Ich hab beim Öffnen der Bremse während des Drills auch viele elende Ausstiege erlebt, sowohl als Zuschauer als auch selber.
Das gilt bei mir sowohl für Forellen, als auch für Hecht, Dorsch oder auch Wobaangeln.
Daher gibt es bei mir nur noch Hook and Hold, und höchstens noch ein bißchen Schnur von Hand, wenn es auf ne Zerreißprobe rausläuft.
Klappt am Besten bei mir.
Wenn er trotzdem aussteigt, steigt er halt aus, das ist Angeln. Aber nachgeben, nee, die harte Nummer, und ab dafür.
Works.


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. November 2020)

Biss unter der Rutenspitze und dann noch ein guter Fisch ist wirklich eine besondere Situation. Ich würde aber auch in dem Fall meine (harte) Bremseinstellung nicht lösen. Rute runter parallel zur Wasseroberfläche wurde oben ja bereits geschrieben ist auch in dieser Situation schon wichtig. Mit senkrechter Rute werden definitiv mehr Sprünge produziert.
Und dann einfach schauen was sie weiter macht...die toben meistens, da sie ja noch die volle power haben. Wenn du schnell bist kannst du sie aber auch gleich über den Kescher ziehen und überrumpeln, bevor sie losgeht.
Klappt das nicht lass doch den Blank arbeiten, der macht sie dann schon müde.
Ich fische auch Durchlaufblinker und Einzelhaken, wobei der Einzelhaken (mit dem relativ großen Öhr) noch mit einem Wirbel verbunden wird. An der anderen Seite des Wirbels sitzt das FC. Die Aussteigerquote hat sich gefühlt erheblich verringert.


----------



## Windfinder (25. November 2020)

Den Einzelhaken mit einem Wirbel verbunden? Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Durchlaufblinker und Einzelhaken verringert mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Aussteigerquote.
Allerdings habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele die vor meinen Füssen gebissen haben, nicht hängen geblieben sind. Wer weiß, bei wem der Schreck in dem Moment größer ist. Bei der Mefo oder beim Angler. Der vor Schreck keinen kontrollierten Anschlag setzen kann.


----------



## Andal (25. November 2020)

Auch auf ganz andere Arten ist es nie ein Fehler, wenn man die Verbindung von Haken und dem Köder, dem Blei, oder was auch immer, möglichst beweglich hält. Nicht nur Meerforellen beherrschen des Aushebeln recht gut. Und ein zweiter Sprengring, ein Siwash, oder Chebu Haken mit einem größeren Öhr helfen da sehr viel. Nicht ganz umsonst haben auch Drillinge vergleichsweise große Öhre!

Auch die Drahtstärke und die Form des Widerhakens spielen da kräftig mit, wie gut ein Fisch hängen bleibt. Dünn, fein, klein fasst eben viel besser im Fischmaul, als ein derbes Eisen. Da muss man dann halt auch ein paar Cent mehr investieren. Dann bekommt man auch sehr stabile und trotzdem feine Greifer (siehe Owner, Stucki & Co.).


----------



## LekkerVis (25. November 2020)

Liebe Runde,

danke für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## Mefourlauber (2. Dezember 2020)

Tja, die Meerforellen. Bei keinem Fisch hatte ich so ne hohe Aussteigerrate.
Es gehört auch viel Glück dazu, einen guten Fisch zu landen. Meine 80er, die ich letzten Endes glücklich landen konnte hat das genaue Gegenteil vom Themeneröffner gemacht: Biss auf volle Wurfweite, dann sofort auf mich in rasantem Tempo zugeschwommen  und dann ungelogen 20 mal oder noch öfters kopfschüttelnd gesprungen gefolgt von einer kurzen harten Preschflucht. Ungewöhnlich dass ne knapp 6 Kg MF so oft springt. Nach der Landung gesehen dass 2 Flunken vom Drilling des Spökets genau zwischen zwei Knochenplatten im Maulwinkel so bombenfest saßen, dass sie nur mit Zangeneinsatz zu lösen waren. Die MF hätte ich sonst nie bekommen. Ansonsten habe ich früher im Schnitt jede 2. MF mit der Spinnrute im Drill verloren, wer sich mal im Netz Unterwasseraufnahmen von beißenden MF ansieht, bemerkt eine oft vorsichtige Beissweise mit der Folge dass der/ die Haken schlecht sitzen. Dazu diese quirlige Technik von Salmoniden sich vom Haken zu drehen, hatte schon regelrechte „Drehwürmer“ am Haken. Also Fazit 1: Glück haben
Faizt 2: Die Bremse würde ich auf 80% der Tragkraft der Schnur einstellen; wenn die Bremse zu weich ist ist schnell mal die Spannung weg und der Haken geht raus.
Und zum Schluss noch ein Hinweis: 
Fazit 3: mit der Fliegenrute verliert man fast gar keine MF mehr! Ruhig mal versuchen!
Tight Lines!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Dezember 2020)

LekkerVis schrieb:


> ......... ich hätte den Fisch vielleicht VIEL härter drillen müssen. .......


Auf kurze Distanz.....eintüten, bevor der Fisch weiß, was Sache ist......


----------



## zulu1024 (7. Dezember 2020)

Meine Bremse ist meist auch Recht stramm eingestellt, aber nicht zu stramm und erst Recht nicht zu. Bei Kapitalen Fischen muss zudem der Anhieb sitzen. In einem Angelführer gab es mal einen interessanten Gedanken. Um den Anhieb durch die Knochenplatte einer Kapitalen Meerforelle zu bekommen, benötigst du eine straff ein gestellte Bremse, die erst ab 1,8kg, also grob 2 Milchtüten, nachgibt.
Tja und dann wäre noch die Rute, die diesen Anhieb tatsächlich leistet... Wie gesagt, Bremse straff aber nie zu. Nach erfolgtem Anhieb bleibt die Rute oben und ich löse die Bremse um 1-2 Umdrehungen - immer. Dann geht der Drill los.
Mit Bissen unter der Rutenspitze ist das meist heikel, da meistens nicht damit gerechnet wird oder eben nicht konsequent der Anhieb gesetzt wird. Kann natürlich leicht ins Auge gehen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ebenfalls angewöhnt, habe ich mir den hängenden Spinnstop auf den letzten 1-2m. Wenn der Fisch die Springerfliege nimmt, hängt er meist ohne großartigen Anhieb, da der Haken sehr feindrahtig ist. Außerdem sollten die Haken immer scharf sein. Ich Fische nur noch mit gamakatsu LS 3423F in 1/0. Außer bei kleineren Ködern unter 16g Größe 1.
Durchlaufblinker/Wobbler eliminieren das aushebeln fast komplett. Dann ist da natürlich noch die Rute. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Lesath 3m CX 7-28 erinnern, da ging an einem Tag eine Forelle verloren von insgesamt 12! Die hat sich wirklich Idiotensicher gedrillt, hatte für mich aber einen ticken zu wenig Rückgrat für Kapitalere Fische.
Meine Kapitalste MF biss auf voller Wurfdistanz nach der ersten Kurbelumdrehung und füllte sich Anfangs wie ein gehakter Baum an. Es kann in der Ostsee ja durchaus Treibholz geben. Ich habe trotzdem einen Anhieb gesetzt. Der Einzelhaken hing direkt auf der Zungenspitze, nur ein paar mm tief. Nur durch die weiche Rute konnte ich diesen Fisch wahrscheinlich überhaupt landen, natürlich auch noch Glück, aber das zählt halt auch dazu. Manchmal hat man eben Pech und manchmal gewinnen die anderen 

Edit: natürlich muss die Leine immer stramm sein. Damit muss man auch rechnen, dass die Forelle mit Speed auf dich zu schwimmt. Dann natürlich Kurbeln wie ein Weltmeister.


----------



## LekkerVis (13. April 2022)

Vor gut 1,5 Jahren habe ich diesen Threat hier eröffnet, weil es da bei mir mit dem Meerforellenfischen erst so richtig los ging. Ich komme ja vom Hecht und Zander (und bin inzwischen dem Silber hoffnungslos verfallen). Zu der Zeit habe ich wirklich viele Mefos im Drill verloren und habe seither sehr viel experimentiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich kaum noch Fische verlieren. Ich will kurz schildern, woran das liegt: 

Ich habe mir eine sehr weiche Rute gekauft. Die ist so weich, dass Kollegen, denen ich sie in die Hand drücke, sagen, sie sei viel zu schwabbelig. Allerdings stelle ich die Bremse ziemlich fest ein. Die Rute halte ich während der Köderführung in einer Linie mit der Schnur. Wenn der Fisch einsteigt, ballert er also ohne Puffer auf die fest eingestellte Bremse und hakt sich selbst. Danach lege ich die Rute in einen rechten Winkel zur Schnur und lasse die Rute arbeiten. Da sie so weich ist, federt sie jeden Sprung und Kopfschlag ab. Ich belasse es bei der Bremseinstellung und fummel während des Drills nicht mehr daran herum. So verwerte ich inzwischen ca. 4 von 5 Kontakten. 

Im Übrigen kann ich nach meiner Feststellung behaupten, dass das Fischen mit Einzel- oder Drillingshaken keinen Unterschied macht. Die Aussteigerquote ist gleich. Allerdings macht das Fischen mit Inliner-Ködern einen sehr großen Unterschied. Feststehende Haken, wie bei Spökets und co, geben dem Fisch die Möglichkeit sich rauszuhebeln - und das tut er vergleichsweise oft.


----------



## inselkandidat (14. April 2022)

Den Ausführungen von Lekkervis stimme ich zu und handhabe es ähnlich..Ich verwende vollparabolische weiche Ruten und drille 90 % aller Mefos über die Rute. Die Bremse fast zu, damit der Fisch sich selbst hakt. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, eine vermeintlich "richtig" engestellte Bremse hakt weniger Fische, da die Bremse beim Biss Schnur frei gibt. Das ist schlecht..
Bei ner richtig großen wird je nach Geläuf  gegebenfalls  die Bremse aufgedreht, damit kein Unheil geschieht

Wenn ein großer Fisch sehr nah einsteigt, versuche ich sie gleich einzutüten wie Dorschdiggler schon sagte..Meine PB Forelle wurde genau  so gefangen, lach..
Vor den Füßen gebissen, Rute hoch und rein in den Kescher. Muss nicht klappen, aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Bei meiner 78er hats geklappt und es war so wahnsinnig unspektakulär..

Generell versuche ich auch große Fische schnell auf 5-10 m heran zu bekommen, bevor sie wissen was los ist um sie dann kontrolliert(er) im Nahbereich auszudrillen. Das hat mehere Vorteile:
- Ich sehe was der Fisch macht, wo er hin will und kann dagegen arbeiten
- ich kann die Rute ins Wasser stecken und verhindere durch die kurze Distanz so meist das Springen.

Dennoch ist die Mefo Angelei von Austeigern geprägt, wie kaum eine andere Angelei . Sind eben wilde Fische und ein 100% Technik gibt es leider nicht

Ich habe leider beide größten Mefos, die ich je  an der Leine hatte, verloren..
Eine durch Abriss. Der Fisch war über die Rute nicht zu halten und ging in die Steine..peng.
Ein Jahr später..selber Strand , die Forelle konnte einmal hopsen..das wars..Die an dem Tag noch gefangene 72er war nur ein schwacher Trost.


----------

